# Tutto cambia



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Tutto muta ... oggi i novembre 2007 il mio ciliegio e' in fiore.


Ma ch'e'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  BOH!


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Anche questo e' un tradimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tradita dalla natura


----------



## Old Addos (1 Novembre 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Una volta , da ragazzo , feci una cazzata e mio padre sentenziò " Sei maturo come le nespole in agosto " ;

con i cambiamenti climatici in atto , forse il mio gesto potrebbe venire riabilitato . . . . . .  post mortem.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutto muta ... oggi i novembre 2007 il mio ciliegio e' in fiore.
> 
> 
> Ma ch'e'?
> ...



Io quest'anno ho visto le azalee fiorite, bellissime..solo che era febbraio


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io quest'anno ho visto le azalee fiorite, bellissime..solo che era febbraio


 













 ma dove abitate????Marì lo so...ma tu Fabri??


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Pero' e' tutto molto strano


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma dove abitate????Marì lo so...ma tu Fabri??



Lucca ( poco fuori ), il fatto è che l'inverno scorso è stato il più caldo che io ricordi da quando sono qui.


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lucca ( poco fuori ), il fatto è che l'inverno scorso è stato il più caldo che io ricordi da quando sono qui.


 
ma dai !!!toscanaccio!!!







anche qui al nord lo scorso inverno è stato mite...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' e' tutto molto strano



Mica tanto strano, l'effetto serra si è verificato sempre sulla terra per cause naturali....solo che adesso c'è di mezzo lo zampino dell'uomo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma dai !!!toscanaccio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh non del tutto, nato a roma ma figlio di Lucchese e dall'età di 23 anni trasferito a lucca....quindi toscanaccio honoris causa


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lucca ( poco fuori ), il fatto è che l'inverno scorso è stato il più caldo che io ricordi da quando sono qui.





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Beh non del tutto, nato a roma ma figlio di Lucchese e dall'età di 23 anni trasferito a lucca....quindi toscanaccio honoris causa


romanaccio e toscanaccio

ammazza che combinata!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> romanaccio e toscanaccio
> 
> ammazza che combinata!!!




Micidiale ??  Noooo sono un bravo ragazzo io.


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Micidiale ?? Noooo sono un bravo ragazzo io.


 
dai su scherzo!!!! stavo cercando di farmi invitare a mangiare la ribollita


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dai su scherzo!!!! stavo cercando di farmi invitare a mangiare la ribollita



Quando vuoi....la ribollita è fiorentina, ma anche qui ci sono delle specialità da leccarsi le dita


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quando vuoi....la ribollita è fiorentina, ma anche qui ci sono delle specialità da leccarsi le dita


 
ah sì?? e dimmi un po' cosa proponi??










ma cucini tu o tua moglie??


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah sì?? e dimmi un po' cosa proponi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no si va tutti al ristorante di specialità lucchesi.....mia moglie è romana pure lei, quindi se vieni a mangiare da noi:

Antipasto-
Bucatini all'amatriciana-
saltimbocca alla romana-
Cicoria fresca- ed altre verdure tipicamente romane
Dolce ( questo può anche essere non romano )-
il tutto innaffiato da vino dei castelli romani.

Te capì


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No no si va tutti al ristorante di specialità lucchesi.....mia moglie è romana pure lei, quindi se vieni a mangiare da noi:
> 
> Antipasto-
> Bucatini all'amatriciana-
> ...


pure lei romanaccia!!
allora io adoro il cicorino in insalata con aceto balsamico

quindi vada per la cucina lucchese però il cicorino non deve mancare comunque!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mica tanto strano, l'effetto serra si è verificato sempre sulla terra per cause naturali....solo che adesso c'è di mezzo lo zampino dell'uomo.


L'effetto uomo è mite e molto graduale in confronto agli effetti naturali. Vediamo il lato positivo: senza effetto serra andremmo verso una nuova era glaciale. Bellissimo tempo per chi ama il freddo, ma schifezza per me ...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No no si va tutti al ristorante di specialità lucchesi.....mia moglie è romana pure lei, quindi se vieni a mangiare da noi:
> 
> Antipasto-
> Bucatini all'amatriciana-
> ...


Vabbè però così non si può andare avanti....
Altrimenti rischio di intervenire solo nei thread dove si parla di cibo!!!!
Qui a Bari pioggia battente e fa freschetto....
Ma ieri sembrava una giornata di primavera!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> pure lei romanaccia!!
> allora io adoro il cicorino in insalata con aceto balsamico
> 
> quindi vada per la cucina lucchese però il cicorino non deve mancare comunque!!



All right


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> L'effetto uomo è mite e molto graduale in confronto agli effetti naturali. Vediamo il lato positivo: senza effetto serra andremmo verso una nuova era glaciale. Bellissimo tempo per chi ama il freddo, ma schifezza per me ...


D'accordo per il freddo...ma con l'industrializzazione di paesi come Cina ed India non vorrei che  l'effetto dell'uomo aumenti in modo esponenziale.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabbè però così non si può andare avanti....
> Altrimenti rischio di intervenire solo nei thread dove si parla di cibo!!!!
> Qui a Bari pioggia battente e fa freschetto....
> Ma ieri sembrava una giornata di primavera!



Dai Giusy ogni tanto divagare un po fa bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tempo bellissimo ed il meteo lo promette per tutto il ponte.

Ora vi saluto devo andare

p.s. tanto per non cambiare discorso domani vado a Montalcino a prendere un po di Brunello


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Dai Giusy ogni tanto divagare un po fa bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco te pareva...pure il vino buono ha!!

giusy prepara le valigie che andiamo a trovare questo simpaticone!!

ciaoooo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> D'accordo per il freddo...ma con l'industrializzazione di paesi come Cina ed India non vorrei che l'effetto dell'uomo aumenti in modo esponenziale.


Anche se aumentasse diciamo 5 volte tanto in confronto ad oggi, è comunque un cambiamento mite in confronto a eruzioni vulcaniche di cui la terra vede sempre meno. E finito le risorse fossili, vedrai che cambiamento ci sarà, altro che era glaciale


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Novembre 2007)

*fabri...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Dai Giusy ogni tanto divagare un po fa bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai vissuto in Emilia?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco te pareva...pure il vino buono ha!!
> 
> giusy prepara le valigie che andiamo a trovare questo simpaticone!!
> 
> ciaoooo


De rerum, io adoro le gite!!!!!
Peccato che domani lavoro...la mia è l'unica scuola in Italia a non fare ponte...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Anche se aumentasse diciamo 5 volte tanto in confronto ad oggi, è comunque un cambiamento mite in confronto a eruzioni vulcaniche di cui la terra vede sempre meno. E finito le risorse fossili, vedrai che cambiamento ci sarà, altro che era glaciale


Quindi Giovanni di questo passo tu prevedi in un prossimo futuro finiremo tutti stesi e arrostiti alla brace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  andiamo bene, io il fornellino ce l'ho vicino vicino ...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi Giovanni di questo passo tu prevedi in un prossimo futuro finiremo tutti stesi e arrostiti alla brace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speriamo di essere già polvere nella polvere....


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Speriamo di essere già polvere nella polvere....



... sai che consolazione ...

ps vabbuo', mi vado a fare un giretto prima che succede qualcosa ... non si sa mai


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> De rerum, io adoro le gite!!!!!
> Peccato che domani lavoro...la mia è l'unica scuola in Italia a non fare ponte...


 
nooo come lavori???in compenso io ho gli operai a casa..quindi mi dovrò svegliare comunque molto presto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










senti una gitarella prima o poi la organizziamo!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nooo come lavori???in compenso io ho gli operai a casa..quindi mi dovrò svegliare comunque molto presto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
De rerum, non me ne parlare....
E pensare che volevo fare un viaggetto in questo che doveva essere un lungo weekend... Invece domani prima ora di lezione... AIUTATEMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> De rerum, non me ne parlare....
> E pensare che volevo fare un viaggetto in questo che doveva essere un lungo weekend... Invece domani prima ora di lezione... AIUTATEMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
dicci un po'!Cosa insegni di bello?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dicci un po'!Cosa insegni di bello?


Italiano storia geografia, anche se quest'anno sono docente di sostegno...


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Italiano storia geografia, anche se quest'anno sono docente di sostegno...


 
deve essere un'esperienza arricchente!

su non te la prendere...avrai sabato e domenica per riposare!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> deve essere un'esperienza arricchente!
> 
> su non te la prendere...avrai sabato e domenica per riposare!!!!


Lo è moltissimo! 
Si si, anche se, sai com'è... un giorno un più cambia molto!!!! Uffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo è moltissimo!
> Si si, anche se, sai com'è... un giorno un più cambia molto!!!! Uffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!


 
bè a che ora finisci??avrai comunque il pomeriggio a disposizione!!
Regalati qualche ora solo per te!Un bel massaggio!!Oppure....acquisti!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bè a che ora finisci??avrai comunque il pomeriggio a disposizione!!
> Regalati qualche ora solo per te!Un bel massaggio!!Oppure....acquisti!!!!!


Si si, è già in programma un pomeriggio di shopping selvaggio!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si si, è già in programma un pomeriggio di shopping selvaggio!!!!


e lo sapevo io!!
noi donne!!Incredibili!!

oggi ho acquistato una gonnellina....un bijou!( si scrive così?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e lo sapevo io!!
> noi donne!!Incredibili!!
> 
> oggi ho acquistato una gonnellina....un bijou!( si scrive così??
> ...


Oui madame o...mademoiselle????


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oui madame o...mademoiselle????


 
ormai siamo tutte Signore!!!

anche se lo stato civile è inesorabilmente NUBILE!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ormai siamo tutte Signore!!!
> 
> anche se lo stato civile è inesorabilmente NUBILE!!!


E ti lamenti?!!?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai vissuto in Emilia?



Vissuto no lavorato si, per alcuni mesi ho lavorato vicino Modena....e cenavo in un ristorante frequentato da Luca di Montezemolo....ho chiesto al padrone se ci portava anche la Fenech... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi ha risposto di no


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vissuto no lavorato si, per alcuni mesi ho lavorato vicino Modena....e cenavo in un ristorante frequentato da Luca di Montezemolo....ho chiesto al padrone se ci portava anche la Fenech...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al cavallino? Tra formigine e maranello?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al cavallino? Tra formigine e maranello?



No il cavallino lo conosco anche se non ci sono mai stato, purtroppo non ricordo il nome ma era tra Campogalliano e Rubiera.

Io ci ho visto una sera Bucci, allenatore allora della squadra di basket di Bologna

Di Montezemolo me lo raccontò  il padrone del ristorante


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nooo come lavori???in compenso io ho gli operai a casa..quindi mi dovrò svegliare comunque molto presto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La giornata scolastica è terminata!!!!
Domani giornata libera.... ed oggi pomeriggio tutto per me fuori casa!
Buon pomeriggio amici!!!!


----------

